# New Covid Testing prior to entering US



## OMTO (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know how long this new requirement ( tested 72 hours with neg COVID results) to be able enter the US is until. How about if you already received the vaccine? and have proof.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The vaccine is irrelevant you have to have the test until they tell you , you do not have to have it anymore. The vaccine may lessen the gravity of the covid but there is no proof that you cannot be a carrier so until new findings ,you are subject to the same rule.. You have to have the test.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was reading the news on what the new requirement are, and it wasn't clear to me. If you are coming from certain countries you will be required to quarantine. But the article I read was ambiguous on whether the requirement for a test before traveling applied just to those certain countries or all countries. Mexico was not on the 'bad' list.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Notice from the US Embassy:

Effective January 26, all airline passengers to the United States ages two years and older must provide a negative COVID-19 viral test taken within three calendar days of travel. Alternatively, travelers to the United States may provide documentation from a licensed health care provider documenting recovery from COVID-19 in the 90 days preceding travel. Check the CDC website for additional information and Frequently Asked Questions. This requirement does not currently apply to travelers entering the United States by land or sea or to children under two years of age. It applies to U.S. citizens, as well as foreign nationals, regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

doe not apply if you enter by sea or land?? Does not make a whole lot of sense..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Is there any real sea travel anymore ?
I hope they do at least as much screening at a land crossing as they do to get into Costco. (On both sides of the border). In fact I wish they would have military checkpoints on the autopistas coming out of Mexico City testing motorists.

I read that embassy posting and it reminded me a little of the hoops we had to jump through to bring our pets into Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Plenty of ships going in and out of ports with merchant marine personel going into bars and moving around..Not tourists but people all the same who can contaminate and get contaminated..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

citlali said:


> Plenty of ships going in and out of ports with merchant marine personel going into bars and moving around..Not tourists but people all the same who can contaminate and get contaminated..


Well we can't slow _those_ people down (just like truck drivers). The US consumer needs their _stuff_....


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

There is lots of sea travel aboard cruise ships. Due to a 19th century law foreign registered ships cannot move passengers between U.S. ports without including a stop at a foreign port. You'll see lots of Hawaiian and Alaskan cruises leaving the U.S. west coast with a quick stop in Mexico or Canada before returning to their starting point. It's a little more complicated but ....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I had forgotten about the cruise lines and yes there are lots of them but do they operate with the covid crisis?


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Update: The latest, as of a few days ago, is that a negative viral test is required for all flights into the USA. This test must be from the same day as departure or the previous calendar day. This is regardless of vaccination status. Land crossings are unaffected.


----------

